# quick question....



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

is anybody running a KA, or anything really, without a pilot bearing? i'm in the middle of my swap and cant get one to fit. i heard that it isnt really neccessary and even Nissan told them so. i'm not sure if i believe that tho. just thought i'd ask. i've got another bearing to put in, but if this one breaks too i'm just about to give up and not put one in. wondering what you guys thought first tho.


----------

